# MP2000s at 30 PSI



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm looking at redoing the builder installed mess that is my front irrigation system. I'm going to want a throw of about 15' for good over-overlap, but not really much more than that. ISTM that using the MP2000 nozzles at 30 PSI would give me the best chance of achieving this throw distance with good adjustability at the nozzle head either side. Can anyone confirm whether this is a good choice before I pull the trigger?

Thanks!


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Is there are reason you specify 30 PSI? I'd use 40 PSI is possible then and then dial back the distance with the little orange Hunter widget tool.


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

The literature suggests that the minimum throw of the mp2000 (13') is achieved at 30 psi. This makes sense if the maximum throw at 30 psi is 17' as stated in the literature, 13' being ~25% less than that. I only need a 15' throw so 20' at 40 psi seems unlikely to give me sufficient reduction.


----------



## Riverpilot (Mar 26, 2019)

Don't forget to take real world conditions into consideration as well. Such as wind, hills, etc.. 
Is there a local store nearby that you can purchase items from? If you don't know of one, ask your local irrigation companies where they purchase their equipment.

Easier to purchase, exchange equipment etc..


----------

